# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column: Onze voeten en houding: een beetje anatomie

## peteroomens

Wil je wat van onze voeten begrijpen, dan kan het volgende nuttig zijn:

*De voet heeft/bestaat uit*:

26 botjes

5 tenen, met totaal 14 kootjesaan de voetzool 20 maal zoveel zweetklieren als op de rugals enig zoogdier grote peesplaat aan de onderzijdeslechts één holte (geleng) aan de binnenzijdegroot aantal zenuwuiteinden in de huid van de voetzooldie geen directe verbinding hebben met organen boven het bekkenniveauhele sterke, korte spieren (intrinsiek) met name aan de onderzijde, en die actief zijn tijdens het staan en lopenonder normale omstandigheden geen behoefte aan een gelengsteun en/of voorvoetsteungeen behoefte aan een standaard voetbed, waarvoor nota bene een ander model heeft gestaanhet meeste baat bij, waar en wanneer mogelijk, blootsvoets lopenbehoefte aan kortgeknipte nagels en bijgewerkte nagelhoekenbehoefte aan massage van met name de voetzool met een goede cremebehoefte aan soepel schoeisel met genoeg ruimte voor de tenen


Iets om over na te denken: Ons dijbeen is een groot, lang bot, ons scheen- en kuitbeen zijn dat ook. Is het dan niet verbazend dat het lichaamsdeel waarop ons hele gewicht rust, de voet, uit *26 kleine botjes* bestaat?

Het gezegde: wees altijd kritisch, _neem niet alles voetstoots aan._

Groet, Peter

----------

